# Beautiful Model in my Studio!



## yipDog (Sep 3, 2012)

She was very cooperative though a bit shy at first!










And then took her outside for a nature shot!





Oh... Canon 5D mk3, 100mm f2.8L Macro, mr14-ex flash for indoor shots.


Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## yipDog (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 3, 2012)

Jealous! Way better than the one I just posted. Love the facial "expressions" you caught.


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 3, 2012)

nice shots, a beautiful model indeed...#2 is the best of the bunch IMO...what's the black spec on her eye(s), I thought it was just a spec of dirt or something, but its different in every shot...


----------



## yipDog (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks folks! I was scared out of my mind as I have a severe bug phobia! She was very alive and was only a couple of inches from the lens! 

The black spot I believe is just part of her eye. It was in the same area on both eyes. I've seen it on some other people's shots of mantis's.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 6, 2012)

I really like #1, #4, and #5. Very good work.


----------

